# changer les sons de base ..



## polem (1 Janvier 2012)

bonjour, meilleurs voeux a tous ! ..
comment changer les sons de base de sur mon emac ?. 
par exemple j' aimerais bien rajouter le petit son ancien du style "Grenouille stéréo"
 des anciens systemes os9 .... ou d'autres originaux ..

.. qqu un sait la procédure ?.. 

merçi !


----------

